# Looking for game in South Austin



## Ruslanchik (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm new to DnD and Austin and am looking for a laid-back 3.5e game in South Austin.  What I lack in experience I can make up for with creativity and real-world knowledge.


----------



## taliesin15 (Sep 23, 2006)

I live in South Austin--looking for players, if you're interested. Basically, my game is a combo of 3.0 and 3.5. I have some odd house rules--like no crossbows (or composite bows). All classes normally proficient with crossbows are proficient with long or short bows (size permitting). Strength bonus to composite bows is conferred to long or short bow. Other oddities...races...only the basics, and preferably no half-orcs (too hard to assimilate in milieu). I don't like the Prestige Classes, Monks and Paladins. Basically for campaign flavor--it is more or less like "Dark Ages" Western Europe, deities a combo of Germanic and Celtic. Gnome favored class is Illusionist. Clerics can have a patron deity, or worship/invoke as many deities as they like. Some equipment (like Alchemist's Fire) is too high tech for this campaign, but players will soon find other items not listed anywhere that are essentially magical in nature. See what you think. I'll check the boards again in a couple of days to see if this interests you.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Sep 23, 2006)

That sounds great!  Do you currently have any other players lined up?  Have you been running this group for awhile?  If so what are the ages of the players and what's the group like?

Thanks.


----------



## taliesin15 (Sep 23, 2006)

I had a group going last year, but then it all ended as I moved to California for a year. Since returning to Texas, I was hoping to get some new players together (and maybe some from the old group), but have been busy doing dungeon/town/region/NPC development. Send me an email at 

pulldownpress

@

yahoo.com


----------

